# [OT] Convertir desktop a media center (refrigeracion) ¿?

## opotonil

Hola,

estoy entre comprarme un media center (barebone) o reconvertir mi actual desktop, que uso de servidor, en un media center y comprar un nuevo desktop para que haga de servidor (un multinucleo, muy interesantes los nuevos quad pero un poco caros por ahora, con instrucciones kvm para virtualizacion).

Ya que de hardware no entiendo demasiado me gustaria pediros consejo.

Las caracteristicas del actual desktop a reconvertir son las siguientes:

- Placa base: P4 Titan series, gigabyte GA-8I875 o GA-8IK1100 con chipset intel 875P (es lo que pone el manual, si necesitais el modelo exacto lo abro y os lo confirmo) 

- Procesador: Intel Pentium 4

- Fuente de alimentacion: una normal, al reconvertirlo a media center imagino que me viniera bien una pasiva creo que se llaman.

- Ram: 1024MB DDR

- HD: Adaptec SCSI 19160 de 20GB (este en principio se lo quitaria) y otro SATA 260GB.

- Tarjeta grafica: nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE

- Tarjeta de sonido: una tipica Intel AC'97

En cuanto a potencia (procesador, ram y grafica) para un media center en principio creo que tiene de sobra, le falla la tarjeta de sonido que no tiene salida 5.1 real pero bueno por ahora me da lo mismo y le tendria que comprar una capturadora CATV compatible con Linux, por su puesto.

Pero mi principal duda, despues de todo lo que me he enrollado, ¿que sistema de ventilacion le podria poner que fuera silencioso y lo refrigerara bien? (si es que lo hay) porque actualmente mete un ruido bastante molesto a la hora de ver peliculas, etc.

Muchas gracias y salu2.

PD: o me recomendais que me deje de inventos y compre, o me monte desde 0, el media center.Last edited by opotonil on Sat Jul 28, 2007 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Reducir el ruido de un Pc es basdtante complejo, porque has de tener en cuenta por separado cada uno de sus componentes.

Una posible solución sería la refrigeración líquida, pero el ruido no será cero, porque también necesita motores y ventiladores. Para que resultase silenciosa ibas a tener que montar un veerdadero armatoste.

Yo me quedaría con la refrigeración por aire, intentando reducir el ruido de cada componente.

En cuanto a la fuente, puedes poner una silenciosa con ventilador de 12 cm o dos de 8cm regulados por temperatura. También necesitarás, seguramente, uno adicional para la caja, si no lo tienes ya. Y el del procesador puedes cambiarlo por un modelo más silencioso. Recuerda que, de dos ventiladores que den el mismo caudal de aire, el de tamaño más grande girará más despacio y por tanto hará menos ruido. Por eso cada vez más se ponen ventiladores de 12 cm, e incluso ya he visto alguno de 14 cm.Sólo que has de tener sitio en la torre para ponerlos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Yo me quedaría con la refrigeración por aire, intentando reducir el ruido de cada componente.

 

Yo tambien, pero si es por reducir el nivel de ruido, empezaría por levantar el cooler de stock de tu microprocesador y compar algo mas silencioso, que los hay y varios. Tendrías que ver que se consigue en tu zona. Si hay algo que me molesta de intel es el ruido, precisamente.

Seguro que tambien ayuda poner a funcionar el control de rpm de tu cooler por software (o desde el BIOS de tu pc si es que tiene la posibilidad).

En cuanto a la fuente, como dice el amigo pcmaster, hay muchas que se centran precisamente en bajo nivel de ruido, de nuevo, no se que se conseguirá en tu zona...

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Hola y gracias,

yo tambien estaba pensando en refrigeracion por aire, la liquida nunca la he probado pero asi de primeras no se porque pero no me convence.

La verdad que en mi zona no se consigue gran cosa, estan el pc coste, pc box y mediamark pero no tienen mucha variedad y si te sales de lo "normal" tienen que pedirtelo y suelen tardar la tira, asi que ultimamente estoy comprando por internet (no se como puede ser pero normalmente tardan menos en mandar las cosas), hasta ahora www.acuista.com me ha dado un buen servicio aunque tiene un catalogo bastante caotico y varios compañeros del curro me han recomendado www.alternate.es que tiene un catalogo bastante mas claro (www.optize.es tiene un catalogo muy amplio y unos precios buenos, pero el servicio es pesimo).

Ya se que es pedir demasiado pero si me pudierais recomendar algun producto en concreto os lo agradeceria, ya me buscare yo la vida para conseguirlo, porque por ejemplo este: http://www.alternate.es/html/productDetails.html?artno=HXLZ30 tiene buena pinta pero me parece enorme e imagino que no seria facil encontrar una caja tipo barebone en la que entrase.

Bueno por si alguien se anima a recomendarme algun producto en concreto os con firmo:

Placa base: GA-8IK1100 con chipset intel 875P

Procesador: Pentium 4 a 3.20Ghz, socket 478

(y si os animais con la fuente y el ventilador de la caja que comenta pcmaster ni os cuento)

Muchas gracias nuevamente y salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

Con esos ventiladores gigantes vigila el peso.

El peso máximo recomendado por Intel para Pentium 4 y AMD para los AMD 64 es de 450 gramos, si recuerdo bien, y para los ASthlon XP de 350 gramos. Y hay mega-disipadores de esos que llegan a pesar hasta un kilo. Muchos te avisan que los saques para transportar el PC, porque si lu8ego te cargas la placa por exceso de peso no querrán saber nada.

----------

## opotonil

Gracias, nunca se me hubiera ocurrido pensar en lo del peso, pero la verdad que estaba esagerando porque ese realmente me parece un barbaridad. Estoy intentando encontrar una cosa mas normal, no se si con algo como esto me llegaria y reduciria el ruido http://www.alternate.es/html/product/details.html?artno=HQLE20&showTechData=true.

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

No pone los dB, pero no creo que sea muy silencioso, ya que al tener un disipador pequeño necesitará un flujo de aire mayor. Ese enb concreto es para sistemas montables en rack, de poco grosor.

----------

